# Best Hydraulic Oil for Case Tractor



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a newer model case loader tractor with the power reverser, tractor has around 1100 hours on it and it has been a rough shifter since about 400 hours. I have followed the dealer recommendation of filter changes at 600 hours and its now time to do a hydraulic oil change. Whats my best option for oil? I been hearing really good things about the Lucas oil brand? Anyone used it? Its expensive I know that but I want something good and hope that would help the shifting be a little smoother and run a little cooler.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What model tractor?


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Farmall 75 C, power shift, 2016 model


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I’m assuming the tractor has CIH Hytran Ultraction in it now? There have been problems with legacy CIH tractors (7100-8900 Magnums and 5100-MX Maxxums) with clutch chatter due to Hytran Ultra and Ultraction oil. I would check if there is a trans calibration process for you 75c.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Stick with Hy-Tran from your Case IH dealer.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

No idea on what type of oil is the best but I am considering getting a 75c cab and loader overall how do you like it.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Gearclash,

Yeah I checked and the dealer checked, isn't any calibration to be done is what I am told and have found. I was just thinking about getting a little heavier oil, yes it has the case IH hytran, or however you spell it in it now. Just seems like awful light weight oil, and when she is hot even more so.

Ranger518,

I don't know, its been okay, I have had it for about 3 years, since new. I can tell you there are something's I don't like, the hydraulic oil cooler up front seems to be forever plugging up when we make hay, that and the radiator for the hydraulic oil cooler seems under sized to me. If you get the least little bit of stuff up in that cooler radiator the transmission will over heat. Then there is the jerkiness of the shuttle shift, there are times where it just about launches you out the cab. Dealer was out back when it was under warranty and recommended a hydraulic filter change, didn't do much I can tell you, still jerky. And it isn't just my tractor, friend and close farming neighbor had a new holland version, larger, about 120Hp and it does the exact same thing, jerky as all get out. Other issues I have found is the cables that control you loader functions, no way to lube them and if they get moister in them they get rust and or freeze up in the winter months, also just recently found the clutch is also controlled by a cable, same thing it gets rust and moister and doesn't want to work right. Just one of those things I guess, I feel like the cheaped out on some stuff that they shouldn't have. All that being said, I'm not going to tell you to run out and buy one, I'd give it about a C rating, LOL! Maybe that is what the C stands for!... Its a handy tractor and if they could just get that transmission a little smoother and get rid of the cheap china cables I'd give it a B+ all day long.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

CaseIH said:


> Gearclash,
> 
> Yeah I checked and the dealer checked, isn't any calibration to be done is what I am told and have found. I was just thinking about getting a little heavier oil, yes it has the case IH hytran, or however you spell it in it now. Just seems like awful light weight oil, and when she is hot even more so.
> 
> ...


Thanks yea I have heard that they have had some cable issues with them I sure do like the lay out of the cab and how everything is set up compared to other tractors of it size. But don't really care for the C rating when spending that kinda of money.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Ranger518,

Yeah I'm not trying to beat them up, and there are things I like, nice cab, good visibility, plenty of power, its a handy machine. My two cents, Not that I'm in the market for another tractor, but honestly when I am, it will be something a little older, pre emissions, there are allot of pretty good, low hour machines around if you look and have time to shop.

Anyways, good luck with your search!

Jason


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

CaseIH said:


> Ranger518,
> 
> Yeah I'm not trying to beat them up, and there are things I like, nice cab, good visibility, plenty of power, its a handy machine. My two cents, Not that I'm in the market for another tractor, but honestly when I am, it will be something a little older, pre emissions, there are allot of pretty good, low hour machines around if you look and have time to shop.
> Anyways, good luck with your search!
> Jason


Yea that is the main reason I have not bought a tractor yet is do to I can't make up my mind of buying a used pre emission tractor or a new emission tractor. In my area it is real hard to find a good low hour used loader tractor in the 75-100hp range for a fair price lots are selling for what they cost new.


----------

